# Rec-Mounts aftermarket mounting solutions for many devices



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

These were discussed within another thread awhile back and they've been on my radar for a couple of reasons.

1. I want a 1/4 turn mount over my short stem for my Forerunner 310XT (mount tabs are 90 degrees different from Edge series, so mounts like the SRAM Quickview - which I have - will not orient the GPS correctly).

2. I want a better mount for my Garmin Oregon 450, when I want the mapping capability. I'll be riding in Pisgah in about a month, and want to use my mapping GPS, as I'm not quite as familiar with the trails. I've only been there one other time.

Enter Rec-Mounts.

They're a Japanese company...apparently a somewhat small one...and their site translations kinda suck.

?????2???????????????REC-MOUNTS - ???????

But here's the cool thing. They make liberal use of a couple different standard mounting systems to adapt/convert between a WHOLE LOT of other mount types. They use the GoPro mounting system a bunch. They have mounts for a LOT of different products, and there's a good chance they've got one to help you put your device where you want it.

I went with a stem spacer mount, which isn't terribly unique on the surface. Companies like K-Edge sell something very similar.










Except it IS unique in the little pivot. That little pivot uses the GoPro mounting system. So I can remove the Garmin mount (Rec-Mounts' receiver has 4 slots that will work with both the Edge AND the Forerunner models without needing to rotate anything), and switch to an adapter that will work for my Oregon, which also uses the GoPro mounting system.










I ordered mine from Amazon, rather than dealing with ordering through their own website. The company only sells some of their mounts and adapters there.

This company produces such a huge variety of mounts that work for many different computers, phones, GPSes, lights, and cameras, that a lot of folks could well find something that will work for their needs. Downside so far is the poor translation, fairly steep shipping costs for such small items, and sometimes it's not terribly clear what certain mounts are for. On their website, some mounts and adapters don't have pricing or details, so I'm not sure how one would go about ordering one.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice source. I strolled through the Amazon store and saw several things I could say I "needed".


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got my mounts today.

Rec Mounts ships them Express, which requires a signature. I've been working a lot lately, so it took a couple of days to pick them up from the post office. But shipping was fast...good thing considering the $14.99 shipping cost from their Amazon store.

Here's the top cap base and the Garmin 1/4 turn adapter.

Rec Mounts bike mounts by mtbikernate, on Flickr

The Oregon/Dakota/eTrex handheld rail mount is the interesting part.

Rec Mounts bike mounts by mtbikernate, on Flickr

Rec Mounts bike mounts by mtbikernate, on Flickr

Rec Mounts bike mounts by mtbikernate, on Flickr

The part that slides onto the Garmin has a couple different bolt patterns on it (and is plastic, like Garmin's). First, you can see it has a tripod adapter on it. The bit with the GoPro mount is aluminum, and attaches with a pair of small hex bolts. Rec Mounts uses this interface a lot, and they have a bunch of other adapters that use that same pattern.

Quality seems good. Structural parts are aluminum, with a good ano finish. Contact points with the Garmin GPSes are all plastic, to protect the GPS itself both from long term installation/removal, but also I suppose in case of a crash. The system Rec Mounts uses is INCREDIBLY modular, so if you buy some mounts and decide later to mount them in a different way, or mount them to something else, there's a good chance you'll find an adapter they make that will work.

I haven't installed mine yet. I've got a Split Pivot top cap tool (used to replace derailleur hangers in the field, since you need a 22mm socket to get the hanger off of Split Pivot bikes) coming sometime this week, and the rail mount covers the top cap. I'm just going to install everything all at once, even though pulling the rail mount off of the head spacer base would only take removing a single 4mm bolt.

I did attach my Garmins to each of the mounts. Both offer a pretty snug fit. But interestingly, I think the rail mount is a touch more secure. Their 4-tab mount that's compatible with the 1/4 turn system has little tabs that help retain my Forerunner 310XT (and presumably also Edges), but if you put enough pressure on it, the GPS will continue to twist, and pop off. It feels like it'd be plenty strong enough for most cases, especially with the device protected over the stem, but an errant twisting force from a crash MIGHT cause it to pop off. I'll probably get a better idea of how realistic that is once I get out and ride with the mounts.


----------

